# Jack Dempsy Help Boy/Girl



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

I got a Jack Dempsey i think it's a he. help
I think he might have blue gene.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

here (i think) he is

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=b ... 798zyk0&zw

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=b ... 7996gy1&zw


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

you'll need to upload those photos to a host site before we can see them.

I use www.photobucket.com


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

there (i think)


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

looks like a male


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

i think it's just too small to tell


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Too small to be 100% sure, but we'd say male. Theres not a lot of spangles on the loer gill plates.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

That's what I was hoping for.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

Here he is at two inches.


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Really could be either - wait until it gets to about 3.5 or 4 inch then you'll know for sure.


----------



## Guapoako318 (Dec 14, 2006)

It looks like a male to me.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

I think I should give Him a EBJD as a girl friend or should i what or will he tear her apart.
I can tell for EBJD but not normals.

:-?


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

Today he has a dark blue color and gold and blue spangles. He has gotten a lot bigger then the last picture. it only has spangles at the top still and none at the bottom like the pictures of females i have seen. I think next week i am going to get a EBJD for him. I would give you a piture but he is being stubborn. He is two and a half inches long.


----------



## maddyfish (Jul 23, 2004)

Hard to tell with that fry, but my guess would be male as well.


----------



## norden (Nov 18, 2010)

i wouldnt do a ebjd female, first off i heard all ebjds are males, idk why but another reason is i heard jacks wont normally mate with the ebjd female because they look too manly or something, try a blue gene one or get a male ebjd and mate it with a regular jack or a blue gene jack. good luck =]


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

Not all are males they just mostly become males they have to have warmer water because they are fragile as fry, and the breeder usually takes out the female so they don't have body else bring in the EBJD.

Another thing that i think is that the male will tare her apart.
:?


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

I am going to live fish direct tomorrow and I'm getting a EBJD.
Did you know that Petsmart only has male JD cause i started out w/ 2 and they fought a lot and i brought one back and was going to find a female and the lady gave me a lecture about stuff i already new.

Another thing can sword tails be dithers cause they are my second favorite fish following JD?


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

ClearMud said:


> I am going to live fish direct tomorrow and I'm getting a EBJD.
> Did you know that Petsmart only has male JD cause i started out w/ 2 and they fought a lot and i brought one back and was going to find a female and the lady gave me a lecture about stuff i already new.
> 
> Usually the JDs are small and hard to tell apart but I've definitely bought female JDs from Petsmart before.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

well the lady said right now


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

I never did go because my Jd started to get blue dots on its lower gills.
:-?


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

But they come and go and they are blue not the shiny gold spangles


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

its started to get blue dots on its gills???? all female jd's have that u havent seen that


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

I have seen females but the dots come from the side of his/her mouth. not the stripes dots like the females.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

I vent checked him and I'm 98.8% sure its a male and after Christmas I'm gong to get a EBJD.
 now i am going to get one with a rounded dorsal fin because i have heard that's how you tell for EBJD.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

If you look at the post JD pics the first picture of the male looks like mine with some big dots on the bottom.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd say male.

This is my post in the other thread...


> my younger male when I got him...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## albin00scar21 (Dec 22, 2010)

i got a couple questions.

wat is a EBJD, or whatever

are JDs live bearers

and are males more colorful than females
:-?


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

albin00scar21 said:


> i got a couple questions.
> 
> wat is a EBJD, or whatever
> 
> ...


ebjd is an electric blue jack dempsey

no jds are not livebearers they lay eggs

yes males are more colorful than females like with most cichlids and fish in general


----------



## albin00scar21 (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks 
do u think a dempsey blood parrot tank (1 of each) is a good mix


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

JD females have more color at the bottom of the gill and can be just as bright so that is an exception. :thumb:  

The blood parrot might be picked on by the JD but i don't know much about parrots. :-?


----------

